# New house



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

So happy!

me and the misses have just purchased a new house and this will become the mancave/detailing area

Thankfully the misses is into detailing as well these days so I will be allowed in the man cave most weekends :doublesho










I am looking forward to kitting it all out with all my detailing stuff :thumb:

Will post more pics up once we actually move in


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like a nice big area to wash etc aswell.

Rick


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers mate

The driveway is pretty long to be honest so will be good for about 4 cars but I dont planning on having 4 cars so all good  There is a big gate to close cars in and the neighbours will leave us alone as well.

I will hopefully be able to get running water in there once we move in.

Just need to start looking at a few of those 4 drawer thingys from Homebase etc...

The couple that had the place beforehand put their old kitchen units in there so may actually be ok for storage


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks so nice, well done. What car will be entering your mancave?


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow that looks really nice. Nice to hear of another female into this too!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice one,room at the side for storage shed too(just need to get rid of that flower bed).
Ona day you might notice that a house is included in the price!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

herbiedacious said:


> Nice one,room at the side for storage shed too(just need to get rid of that flower bed).
> Ona day you might notice that a house is included in the price!


Or even room for a Double Garage! Off to scour the local homes for sale :lol:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks sweet :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice, looks like a good area to work.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

There is a shed on the opposite side of the garden but I am going to move that to behind the garage so its out of site 

I will be putting my focus Rs Mk1 in there


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

that has got alot of potential for a man cave

i want to get my own place now and iv told the gf that it will have to have a garage and she can do what she wants with the house but being first time buyers dunt think budget will stretch to having a garage aswel


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks nice mate.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

looks like a really nice detailing area!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I really cannot wait to get there and sort it all out  

Will be cleaning most weekends I reckon lol


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

You wont!
You will be decorating.
Then the sound of tiny feet will come and you will have no money for the next 30 years.
They will grow up but become even more expensive and will require regular injections of cash. You will then have to be required to help on all their odd jobs and baby sit the grand children.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

^^Ross?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice Garage.

What's the house look like?

Since we bought our house in January 2011, I have cleaned my car 5 times. There is so much to do, detailing has to take a back seat. The poor thing is disgusting.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

House is pretty much spot on, we are moving from rented accommodation so have loads of furniture at the minute, I will be decorating the first week to get it to how we want and then concentrating on the garage. No plans for having kids yet do going to enjoy our time 

I will be cleaning my car once a week trust me, even if it's a quick dust over lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

alright lloydy didnt know u were on here as well 
good to see a thread started on here keep it updated with the progress once ya in


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any photos of the house? It looks nice in the garden area.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

shudaman said:


> alright lloydy didnt know u were on here as well
> good to see a thread started on here keep it updated with the progress once ya in


Hello mate

Yes on here as well lol love a bit of OCD on the car 

Will put more pics up one we have moved in and the mancave is up and running


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Forget the shed and extend the garage backwards.

Paula


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

sean20 said:


> that has got alot of potential for a man cave
> 
> i want to get my own place now and iv told the gf that it will have to have a garage and she can do what she wants with the house but being first time buyers dunt think budget will stretch to having a garage aswel


try looking for a house with plenty of space to build a garage, you can buy garage's in kit form :thumb:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

best of luck with the house decorating and man cave cave prep - look like it will be excellent!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Could be moving in on 15th June 

I am itching to get in there lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

nice1 mate 
just moved in my new place 2 weeks ago and already getting the council round to look at getting a drop kerb for side access to the rear garden!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

That's one of the things I need to do as my car is far too lows and so is the misses lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

u not got one at the front of ya house?


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Well it has a dropped kerb but an old skool one so its no the greatest of angles on it, needs re doing to be honest so looking at getting the car raised to compensate for it for the time being 

Looks like its all going ahead for next friday now

Just need to start packing all the gear away


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Get the keys this Friday and moving all our stuff over on Saturday  seems like ages ago it was all going through!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

hope you move all in ok


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally we moved in at the weekend 

All systems go the last few days! Still got loads to do in the garage but need to get all my other stuff from my old garage 




























Girlfriends car is in there at the minute until mine is back


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice one. 

Remember to step back and take it in. Try to photograph as much as you can as you go. 

Now digital images are so easy to store, it is easier than ever to whip out your phone and capture a point in time. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Well after a few months of sorting things out I have finally got round to sorting out the garage lol

Will take some more pics this weekend as not had time to even breathe the last few months

Here is an updated one


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Been busy in there over the last few weekends sorting out a lot of crap like nuts and bolts and purchased a few new things for the garage. Never thought it would take this long!!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looking clean mate!
the rs still on the road over the winter?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very clean


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good, I picked up some storage boxes from B&Q this weekend to tidy up more of my detailing gear. I need to have a proper garage clear out to make some more space though.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

The RS is off the road but still taxed etc... I take it out in the dry if we ever get any lol

On charge as we speak 

I actually got those plastic drawers from pound stretcher for £12 each! Bargain central lol

I still got loads to do in here but will get round to it week by week


----------

